# 12-25 case



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres another pic from the divide county show i thought you might like caseman.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks bear,
I knew there had to be some old Case tractors at the show. The more I look at them cross motors the more I would like to have one. OH well one never knows what tomorrow will bring.
Thanks for the picture
caseman-d


----------

